# Bob vs boB



## megamania (May 25, 2007)

I coulda sworn that was Bob not boB (the title for the Off Topic Forum......


When did that happen.....?!?


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2007)

People were probably mispronouncing it.


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2007)

maybe its Dod if held before a mirror....?    :\


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Kneel Before Dod!

Edit: Apparently, typing in all caps has disappeared too...


----------



## Umbran (May 25, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Kneel Before Dod!




Why?  Soon the almighty Obo shall strike all such pretenders down in a rain of fire, making this puny "Dod" of who you speak naught but a small pile of ash!


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Why?  Soon the almighty Obo shall strike all such pretenders down in a rain of fire, making this puny "Dod" of who you speak naught but a small pile of ash!




My army of Wil Wheaton clones in nearing completion...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 26, 2007)

DAMN YOU, JDVN1!!!!!   


boB the skull


----------



## Mycanid (May 26, 2007)

[Scratches his cap]

I actually prefer boB.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Scratches his cap]
> 
> I actually prefer boB.  :\



I prefer Norbitz.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2007)

earl?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> earl?



The duke of.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> People were probably mispronouncing it.



Isn't the O longer one way?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Isn't the O longer one way?



If it was said that way it would sound like: bewb.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Isn't the O longer one way?




boob?


----------



## Aurora (May 26, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it was said that way it would sound like: bewb.



nah, you could pronounce the "o" like you do in "bow" as in "bow and arrow" not as in "take a bow". 

Gawd, no wonder English is confusing to people who are trying to learn it as a second language.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 26, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> nah, you could pronounce the "o" like you do in "bow" as in "bow and arrow" not as in "take a bow".
> 
> Gawd, no wonder English is confusing to people who are trying to learn it as a second language.




Or a first language.


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> boob?



There's a silent b.

So it's spelled bobob.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2007)

Like Yogi and a booboo?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> DAMN YOU, JDVN1!!!!!
> 
> 
> boB the skull



 You're welcome.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> nah, you could pronounce the "o" like you do in "bow" as in "bow and arrow" not as in "take a bow".
> 
> Gawd, no wonder English is confusing to people who are trying to learn it as a second language.





I don't understand it all and its my "first" language.   It was funny in high school.  I had taken two years of French then switched to learning Spanish.   I was using three languages within the same sentence most of the time.   ugh.   But the teacher found it funny.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There's a silent b.
> 
> So it's spelled bobob.



Most people are not aware that the P in Piratecat is actualy silent as well


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2007)

No _wonder_ I'm irritable.


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2007)

Irate Cat coming and it has its ... claw... out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Irate Cat coming and it has its ... claw... out.



_*retracts claw*_

Sorry about that.


----------



## ssampier (May 27, 2007)

At least it's not b*l*ob.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> At least it's not b*l*ob.



Yeah, it could have ended up as bulb, too.


----------



## Ferret (May 28, 2007)

That film was awesome! Anyone else notice the new name?


----------



## megamania (May 28, 2007)

This reminds me of doing morphing drawing from junior high.   Draw one thing and draw it again but slightly changed, then again but slightly changed and so on until its an entirely different thing.   It was an intro to animation I believe.


Bob = boB = bloB


next?  bluB?    buB?

LOL....sorry not really funny but I had an extremely rough and late night at work and am about to go in again....   everythings funny to me at the moment.....


----------



## Umbran (May 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it could have ended up as bulb, too.




I have a sinking feeling.... blub...blub.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 28, 2007)

Hey, it's funny again!

I may be pretty lame, but I _still_ chuckle when I think of the July forum name (of what? 2 years ago?): "Don't July to me. You can't handle the truth!" with Jack Nicholson's mug plastered at the top of the forum.

This is back to the funny.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 28, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Bob = boB = bloB
> 
> 
> next?  bluB?    buB?
> ...




Actually, it's all part of a conspiracy theory to eventually make the forum named braD instead of boB.

Bob = boB = bloB = blaB = blaH = baH = baN = braN = braD.


----------



## ssampier (May 28, 2007)

Close, but it's an insidous attempt to rename the forum to blo*g*, where we can listen to emo music and complain how much our lives suck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 28, 2007)

Now its bloB.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 28, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Close, but it's an insidous attempt to rename the forum to blo*g*, where we can listen to emo music and complain how much our lives suck.




Naw, that's waaaaaay to simple an answer to satisfy the real conspiracy theorists.  I'd be impressed if someone could truly devise a way to change boB to morruS (by changing or adding) one letter at a time.  Then I think we'd have a real conspiracy theory!   

Of course, I still liked Hong's suggestion in another thread to name the forum after large donors of money to ENWorld.  But I assume that would get too political too fast.


----------



## Ferret (May 28, 2007)

Conspiracy? Where's the Reverse Vampires?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 29, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Conspiracy? Where's the Reverse Vampires?



What?   

To what are you referring to good sir?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now its bloB.




Piratecat (or whoever is making all the name changes) keep it up.  It is a constant source of amusement to me.  Then again, I am easily entertained......oh look, a dog with a puffy tail......"Here Puff.  Here Puff."    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## ssampier (May 29, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Conspiracy? Where's the Reverse Vampires?




Aaaaaaaaah, reverse vampires

[size=-2]at least it's not the saucer people attempting to eliminate dinner[/size]


----------



## ssampier (May 29, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Naw, that's waaaaaay to simple an answer to satisfy the real conspiracy theorists.  I'd be impressed if someone could truly devise a way to change boB to morruS (by changing or adding) one letter at a time.  Then I think we'd have a real conspiracy theory!
> 
> Of course, I still liked Hong's suggestion in another thread to name the forum after large donors of money to ENWorld.  But I assume that would get too political too fast.




You know too much.


----------



## Aurora (May 29, 2007)

blaB is a good one  That's pretty much what this board is anyways!


----------



## Aeson (May 29, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> blaB is a good one  That's pretty much what this board is anyways!



blaB? Is that all we are to you?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 29, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> You know too much.





Yeah, well, when you spend you life constantly being followed by black suburbans with people in suits who are trying to look inconspicuous and make sure I don't notice them ....   

And if you believe that one ... I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you Iowa...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 29, 2007)

Now its blaB.  :\


----------



## jaerdaph (May 29, 2007)

I hope it mutates to baBs next.


----------



## Ferret (May 29, 2007)

I think blaH would continue the links....


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 29, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I hope it mutates to baBs next.




Yes, but that would indicate two changes.  The pattern so far has been one change.  Not that there has to be a pattern, mind you.  It could just become frEd overnight if it wants to ...



To get from blaB to baBs I think we could do it in two steps and have each step actually mean something.  

Blab = blaBs = baBs.  

Yeah, that would work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 29, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I hope it mutates to baBs next.



As I suggested earlier it might become bulb, but like this:
bluB


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Well ... if nothing else this thread gives the mods something to chuckle about and material to change the forum name as lunacy randomly occurs to the thread posters....


----------



## ssampier (May 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, when you spend you life constantly being followed by black suburbans with people in suits who are trying to look inconspicuous and make sure I don't notice them ....
> 
> And if you believe that one ... I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you Iowa...




I'll bid on that bridge. By the way, you want some ocean-front property in Utah?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 31, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... if nothing else this thread gives the mods something to chuckle about and material to change the forum name as lunacy randomly occurs to the thread posters....



Blub, Blub I say, Blub!


----------



## Mycanid (May 31, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blub, Blub I say, Blub!




Yeesh ... somebody throw the drowning kitty a life preserver!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 31, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... somebody throw the drowning kitty a life preserver!



Blub is bulb spelled backwards.


----------



## Doctor DM (May 31, 2007)

My name really is Bob.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 31, 2007)

Doctor DM said:
			
		

> My name really is Bob.



Really? It isn't Robert?


----------



## megamania (May 31, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> This reminds me of doing morphing drawing from junior high.   Draw one thing and draw it again but slightly changed, then again but slightly changed and so on until its an entirely different thing.   It was an intro to animation I believe.
> 
> 
> Bob = boB = bloB
> ...





Bob = boB = bloB = blaB and the next mutation?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 31, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Bob = boB = bloB = blaB and the next mutation?




Well, I had posted my predictions on the earlier page.  Funny, though.  I think blaB might be here to stay for a while.  Kind of fitting in an unspuspecting "yep" kinda way!


----------



## Doctor DM (May 31, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really? It isn't Robert?




Yeah, it is Robert. I go by Bob though. 

And don't worry that I'm offended or something by this whole Bob thing, I think it's pretty darn funny.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 1, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Bob = boB = bloB = blaB and the next mutation?




buBba?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 1, 2007)

_*bluB!*_


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I prefer buBba.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 1, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I prefer buBba.



Notice the trend though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 2, 2007)

Woo-Hoo! bluB baby!


----------



## Ferret (Jun 3, 2007)

The Capital got droped?!


----------



## ssampier (Jun 3, 2007)

Seems appropriate.

_If I only had the Photoshop skills to superimpose people-talking over_ The Blob _poster replacing the Blob with the Blab_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 3, 2007)

Great!   

Now Mycanid won't know that is was ever bluB.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 3, 2007)

Blubber eh? Hmm ... I can agree with that.

What's next? Flubber?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 4, 2007)

Can Rubber be next?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 4, 2007)

Beluga!

Macadamia!

Tuberculosis...


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 4, 2007)

galoshes


hullabaloo


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 4, 2007)

Umm ... mukluks is the title now?   

Okey dokey by me.   

Although I wonder how it all got to reindeer skin covered boots that were worn by the Yupiks.  :\


----------



## Ferret (Jun 4, 2007)

I was looking for the Pratchett quote along the lines of 'Wsjfd'....that would fit!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... mukluks is the title now?
> 
> Okey dokey by me.
> 
> Although I wonder how it all got to reindeer skin covered boots that were worn by the Yupiks.  :\



Mukluks? Yupiks?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 4, 2007)

Yupiks are an Alaska eskimo tribe. The mukluks are boots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yupiks are an Alaska eskimo tribe. The mukluks are boots.



Oh.   

That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2007)

EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site said:
			
		

> Off Topic forum currently named 'Mukluk'




Hey now, don't tread on me!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey now, don't tread on me!



*SLAP*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 5, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *SLAP*



*SLAP*

Right back at you good sir!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 5, 2007)

Is the off-topic forum being renamed DAILY now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 5, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is the off-topic forum being renamed DAILY now?



Or every other day. This day 2 with the Mukluk title.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 5, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is the off-topic forum being renamed DAILY now?




I dunno daily isn't that good a name for the forum....


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dunno daily isn't that good a name for the forum....




Why not?  It worked for the Daily Show.  It can work for the Daily Forum as well, though I know you know that wasn't what I originally meant.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 6, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

>



yup.  :\


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 6, 2007)

Bassoooooooooooon!!!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2007)

Barsoom!


----------



## Ferret (Jun 6, 2007)

Uuuuhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Aurora (Jun 6, 2007)

"Those are the grunka lunkas"

"Tell them I hate them."


----------



## Ferret (Jun 6, 2007)

Grunka Lunkas, that's obviously Dahl. But The Bassoon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 7, 2007)

Oompah Loompah!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2007)

No!  People need to stop speaking in this thread!  Let the madness die!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 7, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  People need to stop speaking in this thread!  Let the madness die!



Why?


----------



## Heckler (Jun 7, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  People need to stop speaking in this thread!  Let the madness die!




Madness takes its toll...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2007)

Madness?  This.  Is.  EnWorld!

Sorry.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 7, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oompah... !




Haben Sie Gehort Das Deutsche Band ?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 7, 2007)

I vote for Engelbert Humperdink!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2007)

What is all the Hullaballoo about?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 10, 2007)

Bebop Cowboy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bebop Cowboy?



Scratch that, reverse it.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 10, 2007)

so when I say hullaballoo I get nothing? but Frukathka says it and whammo! a forum name change???

This thing is rigged I tells ya! RIIIIIIIGGGGGGEEDDD!!!  : pant:ant:


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2007)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> : pant:ant:




I think this would be a good forum name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2007)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> This thing is rigged I tells ya! RIIIIIIIGGGGGGEEDDD!!!  : pant:ant:



  Actually, I posted that after it was changed to Hullaballoo.

It's not rigged.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think this would be a good forum name.



Are you going to be there for the depantsing of EnWorld?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you going to be there for the depantsing of EnWorld?




As long as I don't have to depants, sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As long as I don't have to depants, sure.



Okay, be here at 3 am AZ time on 5/15/2013.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

Hate to say it but ... how about GIGGED?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but ... how about GIGGED?



Well, they DID say they should name a forum after me.  But it's not what I had in mind.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

gigglage is another possibility

gaggle and/or gagglage

goggle and/or gogglage


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, be here at 3 am AZ time on 5/15/2013.




Okay, I will mark it on my calendar.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> gigglage is another possibility
> 
> gaggle and/or gagglage
> 
> goggle and/or gogglage



The goggle?  That name does nothing for me.

Yes, I know YOU don't get the reference, but hopefully someone else will appreciate it.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The goggle?  That name does nothing for me.
> 
> Yes, I know YOU don't get the reference, but hopefully someone else will appreciate it.




Uh ... does it have anything to do with bucephalus? B/C I just noticed the forum has been changed to that.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh ... does it have anything to do with bucephalus? B/C I just noticed the forum has been changed to that.  :\




Yeah, I've never heard of that weird either.  Was like 'what the?' when I saw the off topic forum name.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 12, 2007)

mucilagenous


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay who begot bucephalus?


----------



## Heckler (Jun 12, 2007)

Bocephus?

"Are you ready for some Off-Topic!?!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bocephus?
> 
> "Are you ready for some Off-Topic!?!"



Its not bocephus, its bucephalus.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh ... does it have anything to do with bucephalus? B/C I just noticed the forum has been changed to that.  :\



No, it had nothing to do with Alexander's Ox-headed horse.  I have no idea where they pulled that one from.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, it had nothing to do with Alexander's Ox-headed horse.  I have no idea where they pulled that one from.




I bet you were involved in some sinister secret correspondence with the mod who changed it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I bet you were involved in some sinister secret correspondence with the mod who changed it!



Now, why would the froggy do that?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now, why would the froggy do that?



Yeah, if I had sinister correspondant abilites you would all be posting in the 

*"Hafrogman Forum for Off-topic Conversations"*  This is the off-topic forum; please observe the no politics & religion rule (use Circvs Maximvs for these topics).  The good posters of ENWorld dedicate this forum to hafrogman in eternal gratitude for his tireless contributions to the site.  Thank you!
=)


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, if I had sinister correspondant abilites you would all be posting in the
> 
> *"Hafrogman Forum for Off-topic Conversations"*  This is the off-topic forum; please observe the no politics & religion rule (use Circvs Maximvs for these topics).  The good posters of ENWorld dedicate this forum to hafrogman in eternal gratitude for his tireless contributions to the site.  Thank you!
> =)




ROFL!!!    

Okay frogman! You win again!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

I think the next choice should be Catoblepas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think the next choice should be Catoblepas.



I second that notion.

Catoblepas.

I've always liked the word and the monster.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I second that notion.
> 
> Catoblepas.
> 
> I've always liked the word and the monster.




Some reason I always remember that being a stupid monster with a strange [though not necessarily bad] name.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think the next choice should be Catoblepas.



I'm hurt that you would vote against my suggestion.   :\ 







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I second that notion.
> 
> Catoblepas.
> 
> I've always liked the word and the monster.



I'm hurt that you would second voting against my suggestion   


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Some reason I always remember that being a stupid monster with a strange [though not necessarily bad] name.



It is a pretty odd one.  Half-giraffe/half-warthog, it can't hold it's own head up, and its gaze turns you to stone.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It is a pretty odd one.  Half-giraffe/half-warthog, it can't hold it's own head up, and its gaze turns you to stone.




In first edition its gaze would kill you dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm hurt that you would second voting against my suggestion



C'est la vie.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 13, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, it had nothing to do with Alexander's Ox-headed horse.




Alexander?  Ha!  Munchausen!


----------



## Solnath (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe the next name could be a pun about this board being aboard for the bored?

/me harakiris.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2007)

Solnath said:
			
		

> Maybe the next name could be a pun about this board being aboard for the bored?
> 
> /me harakiris.



Dude, that isn't funny in the least.  :\


----------



## Solnath (Jun 13, 2007)

Alas, I know. I'm just feeling a tad... hyperactive, hence the weak and awful pun. But at least I thought of it first!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2007)

Solnath said:
			
		

> Alas, I know. I'm just feeling a tad... hyperactive, hence the weak and awful pun. But at least I thought of it first!



Here are two pieces of advice:

1. Don't drink and post.
2. Think before you post.

Hopefully, that should clear up some matters.


----------



## Solnath (Jun 13, 2007)

1. I don't drink.
2. [Insert obvious rhyming here.]


----------



## Heckler (Jun 13, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Alexander?  Ha!  Munchausen!




MUNCHAUSEN!!!1!!1!!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> MUNCHAUSEN!!!1!!1!!




I always wanted to start a chain of German snack shops called "Munch Hausen".


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I always wanted to start a chain of German snack shops called "Munch Hausen".



 And if you went to look through the selections it would be "browsin at munch hausen", eh?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmm. New thought for forum names.

*Off Topic forum currently named 'Brucephalus'* 
G'day!  This here is the off-topic forum; please observe the no politics & religion rule, Cobber.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. New thought for forum names.
> 
> *Off Topic forum currently named 'Brucephalus'*
> G'day!  This here is the off-topic forum; please observe the no politics & religion rule, Cobber.



Campbell?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Campbell?



Naw, Bruce.  As in New Bruce, this here is Bruce, he teaches modern philosophy and elgalitarianism.  This is Bruce, he teaches classical greek philosophy and I'm Bruce, I head the department.  You get all that Bruce?

My name is Michael.

Mind if we call you Bruce?  It'd be easier.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And if you went to look through the selections it would be "browsin at munch hausen", eh?




Jah, jah!  Vould you like eine bratvurst, Herr Mycanid?


----------



## Heckler (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I always wanted to start a chain of German snack shops called "Munch Hausen".




The logo:  Uma Thurman in the "Birth of Venus" scene with a knockwurst in one hand and a beer in the other.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Naw, Bruce.  As in New Bruce, this here is Bruce, he teaches modern philosophy and elgalitarianism.  This is Bruce, he teaches classical greek philosophy and I'm Bruce, I head the department.  You get all that Bruce?
> 
> My name is Michael.
> 
> Mind if we call you Bruce?  It'd be easier.




This is the wattle
The symbol of our land
You can stick it in a bottle
You can hold it in your hand

Australia, Australia, Australia!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Jah, jah!  Vould you like eine bratvurst, Herr Mycanid?




Nein. Danke shein. Ya nein eaten da meatvurst!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> The logo:  Uma Thurman in the "Birth of Venus" scene with a knockwurst in one hand and a beer in the other.




Oooh, jah! Mein idea ist getting better all der time, thanks to das volks at ENVorld!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nein. Danke shein. Ya nein eaten da meatvurst!




Dis one, is made mit mushrooms und soybeans.  Ve hope das mushrooms are nein your relatives, Herr Mycanid.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> This is the wattle
> The symbol of our land
> You can stick it in a bottle
> You can hold it in your hand
> ...



We love ya!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Dis one, is made mit mushrooms und soybeans.  Ve hope das mushrooms are nein your relatives, Herr Mycanid.




Ooooo! Danke shein!

MAWNCH!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 14, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> This is the wattle
> The symbol of our land
> You can stick it in a bottle
> You can hold it in your hand
> ...




Despite being from Australia, I have no idea what you are talking about!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Despite being from Australia, I have no idea what you are talking about!
> 
> Olaf the Stout




How about this one Olaf?

There's a trade you all know well
And it's bringing cattle over,
On every track to the gulf and back
Men know the Queensland drover.
spacer

REFRAIN:So pass the billy round boys,
            Don't let the pint pot stand there
            For tonight we'll drink the health
            Of every Overlander.

 I come from the Northern plains
Where the girls and grass are scanty
Where the creeks run dry or ten feet high
And it's either drought or plenty.

There are men from every land
From Spain and France and Flanders
They're a well mixed pack, both white and black
The Queensland Overlanders.

When we've earned a spree in town
We live like pigs in clover
And the whole dam cheque pours down the neck
Of many a Queensland drover.

As I pass along the road,
The children raise my dander
Shouting "Mother dear, take in the clothes
Here comes an Overlander".


----------



## ssampier (Jun 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here are two pieces of advice:
> 
> 1. Don't drink and post.
> 2. Think before you post.
> ...




Humph, I'm not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Despite being from Australia, I have no idea what you are talking about!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



That's because it's not Australian culture.  It's British!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eqgnExSiS0s


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

Allright! Which one of you wicked hippos out there suggested "Boondoggle" to the mods?!   

Fess up! C'mon!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright! Which one of you wicked hippos out there suggested "Boondoggle" to the mods?!
> 
> Fess up! C'mon!



Not me!  I would have gone with Moondoggie.

Gidget ftw!

Perhaps the mods are working towards their own dark purposes.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not me!  I would have gone with Moondoggie.
> 
> Gidget ftw!
> 
> Perhaps the mods are working towards their own dark purposes.




Hmmm ... how about igit? You know; when someone does something stupid you say: "YOU IGIT!"

As for the mods.... [shrugs] I have no idea.

Maybe you should go ask the torpid whale swimming through the moonlight?

Then again ... maybe he actually IS one of the mods.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... how about igit? You know; when someone does something stupid you say: "YOU IGIT!"




Though, I always spell that one, "idjit", to emphasize the soft "G" sound.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Though, I always spell that one, "idjit", to emphasize the soft "G" sound.




Two votes for igit! ... or idjit ... or ... yeah.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Then again ... maybe he actually IS one of the mods.



Wow, I'm fairly sure you just called on of the mods a torpid whale.

Reported!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm fairly sure you just called on of the mods a torpid whale.
> 
> Reported!




Tattle tale!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tattle tale!



Remember Froggie:  When you tell on someone, you're not just telling on them, your telling on yourself, and telling others that you're a tattle tale.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2007)

Whats a boondoggle anyway?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats a boondoggle anyway?




It's a kind of bracelet made with flat strings woven together. If I remember correctly it is based somehow on Native American art? ... Maybe? ... I remember them from summer camps back when I was but a button.

Let's see ... [invokes wikipedia and google-fu powers]

There: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boondoggle


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not me!  I would have gone with Moondoggie.




Is that because you have a secret crush on me?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is that because you have a secret crush on me?



It was supposed to be a secret?!?!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was supposed to be a secret?!?!




Well, I just found out about it today.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I just found out about it today.



I thought everyone knew that the best thing in life was to crush your enemy.

See them driven, women lamenting, etc. etc.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought everyone knew that the best thing in life was to crush your enemy.
> 
> See them driven, women lamenting, etc. etc.




Enemy?  Awww.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Enemy?  Awww.



You're the one who growled at me because you didn't get top billing in my movie.  I felt threatened.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats a boondoggle anyway?




I'd honestly never heard the bracelet definition before tonight.

The other definition of "boondoggle" (and the one I'd always heard) is a useless or wasteful expenditure.  When I worked in market research, we called it a "boondoggle" when we picked a city to do focus groups in, based on being able to use the trip as an excuse to go do something fun before or after the focus groups.  Doing groups in Orange County, CA (i.e., Disneyland) was a definite boondoggle.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> When I worked in market research, we called it a "boondoggle" when we picked a city to do focus groups in, based on being able to use the trip as an excuse to go do something fun before or after the focus groups.



According to wikipedia, this seems to have come from the Navy.  Choice assignments.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boondoggle


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 15, 2007)

How about "Myconid Metal Guitarist" as the new title of the thread?   

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about "Myconid Metal Guitarist" as the new title of the thread?
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg



I second the notion.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 19, 2007)

Logorrhea?!   

VERY funny PC, VERY funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Logorrhea?!
> 
> VERY funny PC, VERY funny!



 I'm confuzzled, what's logorrhea?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 19, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm confuzzled, what's logorrhea?




It is Greek Fru ...

The first half logor has as it's root word "logos", which means "the spoken word" (lotsa meanings, but that is the shade of it in this case)

The second half "rhea", means "continuous flowing" ... as in the example of diarrhea.

So logorrhea technically means an endless flow of words.

Using my Google and wikipedia-fu, I came up with this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logorrhoea

The word was used to describe the inane babblings of the mentally disturbed, and came to be applied to anyone who was regarded as talking constantly about nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 19, 2007)

I love that idea!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It is Greek Fru ...
> 
> The first half logor has as it's root word "logos", which means "the spoken word" (lotsa meanings, but that is the shade of it in this case)
> 
> ...




Dude, that's totally awesome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2007)

Sesquipedalia!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sesquipedalia!




What the heck is that?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What the heck is that?



Eighteen inches of word.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Sesquipedalia

Also, a meta-word.  A word that describes itself.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eighteen inches of word.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Sesquipedalia
> 
> Also, a meta-word.  A word that describes itself.




That's neat and stupid at the same time.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 21, 2007)

Annnddddd .... FRU gets the win for the off topic forum name!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Annnddddd .... FRU gets the win for the off topic forum name!



Actually, it was like that before my post.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey look! The new name is one of those... whatchamacallits, thingies, wossnames. You know. Those things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

A metasyntactic variable is a placeholder name used in syntax or algorithm specifications to show the places where content can vary. The same concept is employed in other fields where it is expressed by terms such as schematic variable.

VERY clever PC.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 21, 2007)

How fitting!  

I just wikied it


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 21, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey look! The new name is one of those... whatchamacallits, thingies, wossnames. You know. Those things.




Bahahahaha!  

As if YOU didn't know! 

We know you are the main villain who changes all the thread names!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bahahahaha!
> 
> As if YOU didn't know!
> 
> We know you are the main villain who changes all the thread names!



Not thread, subforum.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A metasyntactic variable . . .





			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey look! The new name is one of those... whatchamacallits, thingies, wossnames. You know. Those things.



One man's metasyntactic variable is another man's wossname.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One man's metasyntactic variable is another man's wossname.



or a gugenshnaut.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or a gugenshnaut.



I saw that in the hive, as well.  What is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I saw that in the hive, as well.  What is it?



It is a small electronic device used to detect the amount of space in between walls.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or a gugenshnaut.



Ziggurat?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ziggurat?



Gesundheit.


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 21, 2007)

Whats all this then?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gesundheit.




Donkey shine!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ziggurat?



Not quite.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Donkey shine!



*looks around for Ferris Bueller*


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *looks around for Ferris Bueller*




Oh ... yeah ...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... yeah ...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg



I love Yello.

I think I'm the only person I know who owns a Yello album.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love Yello.
> 
> I think I'm the only person I know who owns a Yello album.




If you mean an LP ... I bet you are right.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If you mean an LP ... I bet you are right.



Nah, it is a CD.  I don't own any vinyl . . . it's all my parents'.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not thread, subforum.




Oh man, if he changed thread names, everything would be VERY confusing.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 22, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, if he changed thread names, everything would be VERY confusing.




Yoikes!   

Shhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 22, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A metasyntactic variable is a placeholder name used in syntax or algorithm specifications to show the places where content can vary.




Oh.  Foo.



> VERY clever PC.




Yes, but how clever will he seem when the scrabble bag is empty?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 22, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Oh. Foo.
> 
> Yes, but how clever will he seem when the scrabble bag is empty?




Hmm ... well if PC runs out of ideas I'm sure the Parrot (who is prolly the evil genius behind all his depredations anyway) will likely think of something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 22, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Yes, but how clever will he seem when the scrabble bag is empty?



Googenshnauted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm surprised it hasn't been changed again.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm surprised it hasn't been changed again.



Laziness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Laziness.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



What?  I'm not allowed to speak out against the anonymous granter of names *COUGHpiratecatCOUGH*  

I mean, if it were a public process we might simply be able to judge that it was the result of a good name, worthy of a week, or extreme time constraints on the mod in charge.

However, with this clandestine nefariousness going on, we're left to assume someone somewhere is shirking their duty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  I'm not allowed to speak out against the anonymous granter of names *COUGHpiratecatCOUGH*
> 
> I mean, if it were a public process we might simply be able to judge that it was the result of a good name, worthy of a week, or extreme time constraints on the mod in charge.
> 
> However, with this clandestine nefariousness going on, we're left to assume someone somewhere is shirking their duty.



Thats not what I meant.  It is that is what I went through as I read you post. Sheesh.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats not what I meant.  It is that is what I went through as I read you post. Sheesh.



Well, I guess I felt like the    and    we're uneeded.  Why be shocked?  Why be nervous?

Let the voice of the people ring through the server farm!

We're MAD* as hell, and we're not going to take it anymore!


*Multiple Attribute Dependancy


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I felt like the    and    we're uneeded.  Why be shocked?  Why be nervous?
> 
> Let the voice of the people ring through the server farm!
> 
> ...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

>



Ezactly.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Lalochezia: an emotional discharge gained by uttering foul language.

Well @!!#$ that!



I feel better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

Mother puss bucket.


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 26, 2007)

I sitll think the title should be "Whats all this then?" Maybe with a little "Phitang! Phitang!" for tang.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 26, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lalochezia: an emotional discharge gained by uttering foul language.
> 
> Well @!!#$ that!
> 
> ...




What is this?  Forum Name: Word of the Day?


----------



## Ferret (Jun 26, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> I sitll think the title should be "Whats all this then?" Maybe with a little "Phitang! Phitang!" for tang.




Ecky-ecky-ecky-ecky-P'tang, Zzoo-Boing, gdgdbaaoizen!


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What is this?  Forum Name: Word of the Day?




Its like an adult Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its like an adult Mr. Rogers.




Yay!  Now who knows what Blatherskite is?


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay!  Now who knows what Blatherskite is?




Its from the line "Blathering Blatherskite" but I dont remember the show.

Edit: A 'blatherskite' is a noisy talker of blatant rubbish; foolish talk or nonsense.

So basically Ghelroos.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ecky-ecky-ecky-ecky-P'tang, Zzoo-Boing, gdgdbaaoizen!




The Very Silly Party candidate....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay!  Now who knows what Blatherskite is?



Let me guess: You've never watched Ducktales.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ducktales.



Awoo Woo.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let me guess: You've never watched Ducktales.




A LOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 28, 2007)

Blathering blatherskite!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2007)

Now we really have gone over the top with the word-of-the-day syndrome.  We've now got a word that exists no where except in word of the day compilations.


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 29, 2007)

I think "pulchritudinous" is an ugly word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now we really have gone over the top with the word-of-the-day syndrome.  We've now got a word that exists no where except in word of the day compilations.



Complactacus?


----------



## Jeysie (Jun 30, 2007)

"Pulchritudinous" was once used as part of a very funny geek insult tirade in the LucasArts adventure game The Dig... 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 2, 2007)

So, where the heck did "Sly Pimp" come from?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 2, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> So, where the heck did "Sly Pimp" come from?



No idea, but it gives me inspiration for Urban Clue.

It was the Sly Pimp in the gas station parking lot with the tire iron!


----------



## Ferret (Jul 2, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> The Very Silly Party candidate....



I don't exactly grok.....but yes I am silly 


And against all appearances I found this on a dictionary site:



			
				Merriam-Webster said:
			
		

> Main Entry: pul·chri·tude
> Pronunciation: 'p&l-kr&-"tüd, -"tyüd
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Latin pulchritudin-, pulchritudo, from pulchr-, pulcher beautiful
> : *physical comeliness *


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I don't exactly grok.....but yes I am silly




Sigh...what *are* they teaching you young Brits these days? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Election_Night_Special


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay ... I give up. How did "Aged Madam" come to be the title now?  :\


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought Haughty Courtesan might be the twist on Aged Madame ... but simply was not sure if that were the interpretation in question.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought Haughty Courtesan might be the twist on Aged Madame ... but simply was not sure if that were the interpretation in question.



I like it.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes! We're finally using the AD&D 1st edition DMG wandering prostitute table.

I wonder when we're going to call it the "milieu."


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the answer should be obvious, don't you?


----------



## Ferret (Jul 6, 2007)

Ahh-ha! No, that was what the nights who used to say Ni are now known as. I looked up that sketch on Youtube and was beside my self with laughter.

Malcolm Peter Brian Telescope Adrian Blackpool Rock Stoatgobbler John Raw Vegetable Brrroooo Norman Michael (rings bell) (blows whistle) Edward (sounds car horn) (does train impersonation) (sounds buzzer) Thomas Moo... (sings) "We'll keep a welcome in the..." (fires gun) William (makes silly noise) "Raindrops keep falling on my" (weird noise) "Don't sleep in the subway" (cuckoo cuckoo) Naaoooo... Smith.


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 4, 2007)

Allright ... I give up ... what in the world is a Quasihemidemisemiquaver?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright ... I give up ... what in the world is a Quasihemidemisemiquaver?



You give up to easily.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_twenty-eighth_note


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Hafrog!


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 13, 2007)

wonder why it is called obstreporous now....  :\ 

Oh yes - I DID vote for the ennies judges though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes - I DID vote for the ennies judges though!



Me too!


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 13, 2007)

Who got your first vote - that is vote #1?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who got your first vote - that is vote #1?



I don't think it is a good idea to start naming names.


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 13, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think it is a good idea to start naming names.




Fair enough!


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't vote.    I have no idea what it is about and why it exists.   I'm anti-social that way.


----------

